# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  İspanya için ölüm fermanı

## bozok

*İspanya için ölüm fermanı* 

**

*Haber: üzge GüNEş*

30.06.2010 - *00:11 / Gazeteport*

_Borç para bulmak için Avrupa Merkez Bankası dışında çaresi kalmayan İspanyol bankalarına bu kapı da kapanıyor. 1 yıl vadeli 442 milyar euroluk ucuz para sağlayan Avrupa Merkez Bankası, vadesi yarın dolacak bu fonlamayı yenilemiyor. Avrupa'da piyasa bundan çöküyor._ 

Krizin başından bu yana uygulamaları ve gecikmeli kararları ile büyük tepki toplayan Avrupa Merkez Bankası, İspanyol bankaları için adeta ölüm fermanını imzalıyor.

Yüksek borç yükü nedeniyle kimsenin borç vermek istemediği İspanyol bankaları, tek çare olarak Avrupa Merkez Bankası'nın kapısını çalıyor.

Böylece bankalar, yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmek için para sıkışıklığı yaşadıkları dönemde Avrupa Merkez Bankası'ndan aldıkları parayla sorunlarını belli ölçüde çözüyor.

Yaklaşık 2 aydan bu yana kimse İspanyol bankalarına borç vermediği gibi, bu bankalar da birbirlerine borç verdikleri kanalları tamamıyla kapatmış bir durumda.

Yani "bana para sat" diye bir başka İspanyol bankasına giden bir banka "Kusura bakma" yaklaşımıyla karşı karşıya kalıyor, bunun üzerine Merkez Bankası'na gidiyor ve parasını çekmek isteyen mevduat sahibine parasını veriyor, aldığı tahvilin vadesi gelen yatırımcıya parasını ödüyor, kendi borçlarını kapatabiliyor. 

*PERşEMBE SON GüN*
Ancak, kriz döneminde can simidi olarak görülen bu ortam yarın itibariyle bitiyor.

Krizin en yoğun olduğu dönemde geçen yıl Avrupa Merkez Bankası 442 milyar euro tutarındaki bu fonlama mekanizmasını devreye sokmuştu.
Bu fonların süresi yarın doluyor. İspanyol bankaları, sürekli olarak Avrupa Merkez Bankası'nın kapısında; vadesi dolan bu paranın devamını istiyor. 
Ancak Avrupa Merkez Bankası (AMB), bu kez bu talebe sıcak bakmıyor.

üünkü Merkez Bankası diyor ki, "Yüzde 1 faizle verilen bu para daha uzun süre devam ettirilemez. 3 ayın üzerindeki bir vadede size vereceğim ucuz para, sizin borcunuzu kendi üzerime almam anlamına gelir."

AMB, her hafta 1 haftalık vadeyle bankalara para veriyor. Yani bir hafta süreyle bu parayı al, kullan, sonra da bana şu kadar faizle geri öde diyor. 

*150 MİLYAR EURO DüNMEYECEK*
Buna ek olarak 6 gün vadeli yeni bir borç verme sürecini de kabul ediyor.

Beklenti, 442 milyar euroluk fonlamanın 150 milyar euroluk bir kısmının 3 aylık vadeyle dönemeyeceği yönünde.

İşte dün Avrupa piyasalarını yüzde 3'ün üzerinde aşağı çeken unsurların başında bu vardı.

İspanyol ve Fransız bankaları büyük satış yedi.

İspanya'nın risk primi 277 baz puana yükselerek bir kez daha rekor kırdı.

Alman bankalarının 1 yıllık fonlama yapılması yolundaki baskısı da AMB'yi harekete geçirmeye yetmedi.

Sonuç ne olacak, son dakikada bir farklı karar çıkacak mı bilinmez, ama bu haliyle Avrupa Merkez Bankası'nın birçok İspanyol bankasının ölüm fermanını imzaladığını söylemek çok güç değil gibi görünüyor.

...

----------

